# Rob Liefeld



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

You know that guy right?

For those who don't know...

Oh look, a Rob Liefeld trope!
40 Stuff regarding Liefeld
Youngblood's disease
Next generation heroes!

Man, the 90's sure do suck for comics!

Funny thing is - musclefurs, even hyper musclefurs, look a tad better than Liefeld-ian artstyle!

I wonder how furry + Rob Liefeld style would look like.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 19, 2009)

It would look kinda like my art. Stick figurish with no sense of anatomy.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

You're probably a DC fan.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to "we knew that more than a few new moons ago."


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

*looks at Rob's art*  Kill it with fire!   Anatomy does NOT work that way!  Dear gods, my back _hurts_ looking at that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're probably a DC fan.



And I'm not to afraid to admit that I am.

Ah, I found Liefeld furry!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2009)

And yet he's better off than any of you ever will be because he knows how to put his work out there, bad as it may be. Enjoy thinking you have some sort of moral upper hand or whatever you're telling yourself, though.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

He's also never made a deadline in his life.

Consider for a second that there was a period of time where he was the most highly paid man in comics, and sigh aloud.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And yet he's better off than any of you ever will be because *he knows how to put his work out there*, bad as it may be. Enjoy thinking you have some sort of moral upper hand or whatever you're telling yourself, though.



You do know that he was accused of copying other artstyles while "trying his own".

And yeah, he has piss-poor meeting with deadlines and has a big ego back in the 90's.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And yet he's better off than any of you ever will be because he knows how to put his work out there, bad as it may be. Enjoy thinking you have some sort of moral upper hand or whatever you're telling yourself, though.




This is so true it's scary.   I KNOW i'd be out there if I pushed myself more...and i"m trying.   Hell, look at some of the furry artists out there (Blotch) who's practically making a living off their work.  

However, just because he knows how to promote himself doesn't excuse him from adding extra muscle groups to the legs and making a spine more flexible then a prehensile tail 

(btw...this post marks my 2000th!  Wooo!  *throws confetti*)


----------



## Panzermanathod (Sep 21, 2009)

* here is a simple guide to creating your own Image Comics character​   1 - take a pre-existing Marvel or DC Comics character that fat guys would like (The Punisher)
*2 - change his name to couple a negatively connotative word (blood, die, death) with a second but completely unrelated negatively connotative word (shot, hard, blow)*
    3 - draw scribbles all over him
    4 - do not make him engaging or interesting ever

================

I'm making a guy named BLOODSHOT and DIEHARD.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 21, 2009)

Nevermind. Disregard that, I etc etc.


----------



## NaotaM (Sep 21, 2009)

Aren't you a musclefur? Talk about a glass house.

Alos, I demand to know where to find more of that Rebound comic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

NaotaM said:


> Aren't you a musclefur? Talk about a glass house.
> 
> Alos, I demand to know where to find more of that Rebound comic.



Musclefurs =/= Rob Liefeld style.

And what Rebound comic? That is The Others, from Image. And we all know Image comics + 90's = horrible.



Panzermanathod said:


> * here is a simple guide to creating your own Image Comics character​   1 - take a pre-existing Marvel or DC Comics character that fat guys would like (The Punisher)
> *2 - change his name to couple a negatively connotative word (blood, die, death) with a second but completely unrelated negatively connotative word (shot, hard, blow)*
> 3 - draw scribbles all over him
> 4 - do not make him engaging or interesting ever
> ...



And don't forget Youngblood's Disease!

Nowadays Image has recovered from this (their new stuff like Elephantmen, The Astounding Wolf-Man and Invincible are very, very good), but still.


----------



## NaotaM (Sep 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Musclefurs =/= Rob Liefeld style


 
So you admit you're just as terrible? Well, at least you're honest.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

No, I just said Rob Liefeld doesn't follow tenets of art like anatomy and such. Musclefurs tend to follow bodybuilders. Hyper musclefurs aren't counted as in a sense that's saying macro is anatomically incorrect.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Sep 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And don't forget Youngblood's Disease!



The DISEEEEAAAAAAASSSSEEEEE!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2009)

And there's also Liefeld Syndrome, where feet are strangely enough diamond-shapped.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And I'm not to afraid to admit that I am.


 You should be.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No, I just said Rob Liefeld doesn't follow tenets of art like anatomy and such. Musclefurs tend to follow bodybuilders. Hyper musclefurs aren't counted as in a sense that's saying macro is anatomically incorrect.


What? 

Also, Stop watching the NC, He's fucking annoying and he need to drop his fucking balls.





Anyways,  Rob Liefeld sucks at drawing women, feet, hands .etc

http://progressiveboink.com/archive/robliefeld.html


----------



## Asswings (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread needs moar pouches.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You should be.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



wut

Also, what does NC have to do with this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> wut
> 
> Also, what does NC have to do with this?


DC is terrible.

Didn't he made a video of Rob Liefeld?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2009)

Wat, no he didn't.

And lol, DC is amazing. They're not trying to be hip and shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And lol, DC is amazing. They're not trying to be hip and shit.


Don't say that shit to my face.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2009)

All Marvel cares about are being douches and dicks while trying to look cool and EXTREME!!11!!11


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2009)

How so?


----------

